# What makes it an addiction



## gbrad

How do you really know if something is an addiction? I mean, I know the whole idea of, can't live with out it, or have it to have it all times of the day. But is that what really defines an addiction?


----------



## Sara Ann

I have overcome addiction (to drugs). I was addicted when the drug was my best friend, and everything else came second. This emotional relationship to my drug created a distance to true emotional relationships with others, and caused some physical side effects I was willing to overlook. However, I was successful at the time in all other aspects of my life. Oh, and I also felt like I was imprisoned and I was stuck in my life, and I could only be happy if I had enough of my drug for that day. For me it was pain pills I got from the doctor,but addiction can be any bad habit.

An addiction is just a bad habit, and habits can be changed.


----------



## Jamison

Its when a person is caught up in mood altering substances or compulsive behaviors they feel they can't stop, despite adverse dependency or consequences.


----------



## gbrad

Thank you for the responses. All is good.


----------



## Runs like Dog

do you lie about it
do you avoid other things so you can do it
do you do it secretly
does it interfere with other activities
do you spend money you don't have to do it


----------



## gbrad

Runs like Dog said:


> do you lie about it
> do you avoid other things so you can do it
> do you do it secretly
> does it interfere with other activities
> do you spend money you don't have to do it


1. no
2. not technically
3. sometimes
4. no


----------



## Runs like Dog

then it's likely not an addiction.


----------



## Twofaces

What are we talking about? Sex? Drugs? Gambling??

Each have a lot of common criteria, but some have unique ones as well. 

If i can help, i am happy to lend a hand.


----------



## gbrad

Twofaces said:


> What are we talking about? Sex? Drugs? Gambling??
> 
> Each have a lot of common criteria, but some have unique ones as well.
> 
> If i can help, i am happy to lend a hand.


Sex, ha.
Drugs, not a chance.
Gambling, can't afford it.

Drinking, on the other hand, is one of the worlds best past times.


----------



## Sara Ann

Addiction can happen in a wide range, from someone getting drunk after work every day, to someone who needs alcohol just to start their day. Addiction is nothing more than a bad habit.

Alcohol is cheap, so you wouldn't spend money you don't have. Do you drink in secret, or hide your drinking?

Even if you are not addicted, is alcohol interfering in your life? When I drink more than 1 glass of wine, my thinking is less clear, so it interferes with reading or conversations with family, sex. So I keep limits at 1 glass wine with dinner.


----------



## gbrad

Sara Ann said:


> Addiction can happen in a wide range, from someone getting drunk after work every day, to someone who needs alcohol just to start their day. Addiction is nothing more than a bad habit.
> 
> Alcohol is cheap, so you wouldn't spend money you don't have. Do you drink in secret, or hide your drinking?
> 
> Even if you are not addicted, is alcohol interfering in your life? When I drink more than 1 glass of wine, my thinking is less clear, so it interferes with reading or conversations with family, sex. So I keep limits at 1 glass wine with dinner.


I wouldn't say that I drink it secret, just that the wife doesn't always know when I drink. Have a drink when she isn't home, when she is in the other room, etc. There are times when I have a drink and she knows. She just doesn't see it and I don't go out of my way to tell her I am having a drink.


----------



## Sara Ann

If you don't mind me asking, why do you think it could be an addiction? 

And by the way, I used to go to AA but am fully deprogrammed, ha.


----------



## FirstYearDown

AA is just another addiction IMO. It can certainly be helpful but an unhealthy dependence on the 12 steps comes with recovery.

Addiction means that you cannot stop using your substance or behavior, no matter how hard you try. Your brain becomes dependent on the high, whether that comes from sex or drugs. You will spend your last dime on your poison and keep on using no matter what the consequences are.

I smoke dope to keep me from remembering trauma and keep me calm. While I believe that I am addicted, I can refrain from smoking if I keep busy. I don't believe in smoking around children, before or during work and school or around my parents and in laws.


----------



## gbrad

Sara Ann said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why do you think it could be an addiction?
> 
> And by the way, I used to go to AA but am fully deprogrammed, ha.


I don't think it is an addiction. Just trying to figure out where that line is. I don't ever want to cross that line. Because once you cross the line into addiction, it is said that once you get out you can never go back at all. That just doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## Jamison

Is it effecting your family and loved ones?


----------



## gbrad

Jamison said:


> Is it effecting your family and loved ones?


no


----------



## AgentD

How much would you say you drink? The frequency and amount?

There is alcohol abuse, then there is alcohol dependance. Might want to check out the differences.


----------



## Almostrecovered

are you getting drunk all or most of the time you drink? is it also harder to feel drunk because you are building a tolerance?


----------



## Sara Ann

Alcohol numbs and can be used to avoid intimacy or other situations. I think a lot of people use something (alcohol or TV or work or or or), to avoid something in life (connecting or working out or moving forward in a career or or or). 

I think asking these questions shows maturity and insight. I'm constantly checking my behaviors and habits. Seems like a responsible thing to do.


----------



## gbrad

AgentD said:


> How much would you say you drink? The frequency and amount?
> 
> There is alcohol abuse, then there is alcohol dependance. Might want to check out the differences.





Almostrecovered said:


> are you getting drunk all or most of the time you drink? is it also harder to feel drunk because you are building a tolerance?


I say I drink on average 6 out of the 7 days in the week. Sometimes one drink, rarely ever more than 2. On the weekend it might get to 3 if they are spaced throughout the day. But even that doesn't happen too often. 

No, I don't often get drunk. Affected, a little tipsy, maybe a little of numbing the feelings, but not drunk. I usually only get drunk if I am hanging out with other people and we are having a good time. 

Most often it is just enough to numb away the day. Ya know.


----------

